# Help I'm a Uni student, IBS-A



## Mybowelsabitch (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

So I started getting IBS-C in my second year of Uni (last year age 19), I had changed Uni to started first year again. I suffered from episodes about once every month, and it was TERRIBLE. I hated the area and I began to feel slightly depressed. I don't know if that was the initial cause for my IBS as I've never I had never had a problem with the foods I ate in first year. However my IBS meant I got even more depressed, anxious and stressed! 
My symptoms-severe constipation, bloating, nausea, unable to to or even think about food, sleepless nights (due to nausea however sleeping upright helped), spending my life on the toilet! 
It was affecting my studies as I would make it to lecture due to lack of sleep! 
I've always been a gassy person, more so now it's a joke! , which is soooo embarrassing, and I feel like if I don't release my farts, I'll suffer constipation. I literally stopped going out the house for this reason! 
I noticed pasta was a huge nono, however being a lover of pasta and a Uni student this is literally all I ate, or oven food! 
So onto the D side of things. I started to get D once I moved back home. I much preferred it out than in after suffering from C for a whole year! My grandma puts this Indian powder in all her good that she makes at home which basically helps you poop. And this was when my crazy gas problems started. Again I stayed home as much as poss just so I could release it!! But I wasn't complaining, my constpation had subsided and I was happier!
Moving back to Uni a week ago, and already my life is hell! I had severe diarrhea for a day, and immediately after I have constipation! I can't eat anything as I just feel so sick, but it's my fault as ofcourse I'm back to eating rubbish. (Pasta, oven food, bread) 
And your probably thinking, change you diet!..
I'm very skinny (47kg/5'6) as it is and therefore have a very low self esteem. I need carbs otherwise I'll disappear! 
I need help with my diet, but I don't know where to start. Also I've only just joined this, and have seen FODMAP diet being mentioned everywhere but have no idea what it is! 
Helpppppp please!  
Thanks! 
Ps if you just read this huge RANT, round of applause!


----------



## kathyb977 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear your suffering! I'm a first year uni student so I know what it's like to be worried at lectures and the issue of uni food. I looked up the FODMAP diet ( I'd never heard of it before!) and below is a link that has foods to avoid. Really hope it helps and you feel better soon!

http://www.ibsdiets.org/fodmap-diet/fodmap-food-list/


----------

